# Finnex light for a 20 gallon long high tech



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

24" wont fit, but they tell me the 2nd week of Jan they will have 30" which is what you need.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sure Lowe will chime in soon about the extender length. However, I think I read that it's designed so that the 24" fixture can be put on 30" tanks. (Edit: I see that above posted says the answer is no). 

Regarding which fixture, on a 12" tall tank (minus 1.5" to 2" for substrate, so you're looking at 10") the Ray II would put you in serious high light territory. The Finnex fixtures are very slim fitting, so you're looking at maybe 10.5" from light to substrate at best. You're looking at 60+ PAR at your lowest light level of any point in your tank and well above 160 PAR at it's highest. You'd have to have CO2 maxed at all times, be extremely dutiful with your dosing. Any slip up and you'd be in algae city. Even with max co2, you'll still likely have algae issues. Personally, I'd go with the fugeray. In a 12" tank, even the fugeray is high light.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been considering a finnex ray 2 for my 20G high. At this point I'm torn between the finnex, a dual t5HO or simply adding another T5NO fixture (I currently run one dual T5NO). I'm looking to get to medium/high light. At this point, although the LEDs sound cooler, I feel like the NO will give better spread and be more appropriate. Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is the FugeRay: Ultra Slim LED +Moonlights for a 20 gallon with mostly moss a bad move or is it ok to use. I don't have injected CO2.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

OldGrumpy said:


> I've been considering a finnex ray 2 for my 20G high. At this point I'm torn between the finnex, a dual t5HO or simply adding another T5NO fixture (I currently run one dual T5NO). I'm looking to get to medium/high light. At this point, although the LEDs sound cooler, I feel like the NO will give better spread and be more appropriate. Anyone have any opinions on this?


Ray 2 for a 20 High would probably be pretty good, given you're pumping pressurized co2. It has good spread (you can check out the PAR data in the Finnex subforum). I have had a FugeRay on my 60-P for about 3 weeks now and I'm pretty pleased with it. 



dhgyello04 said:


> Is the FugeRay: Ultra Slim LED +Moonlights for a 20 gallon with mostly moss a bad move or is it ok to use. I don't have injected CO2.


 
I think you'd be asking for trouble. Based on the PAR data, seems like either fixture, the FugeRay or Ray II is gonna need some form of carbon supplementation. Now, the FugeRay wouldn't be too bad. That's part of the reason I got one of those for my 60-P. If my co2 runs out and I don't catch it right away, my tank shouldn't got to junk too quickly.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

my plan was to run DIY CO2. If I ran 2 2L bottles, would the CO2 still be sufficient with the Ray 2? 

I've read some places where people have noted that their taller plants tend to bend inwards toward the light when there is just one centered fixture. is this something other people have noticed? With my planned scape, I would prefer my plants to grow more or less straight.


----------

